# Let’s make a 90s play list



## silvertonebetty

Let’s see what kind of music playlist from songs from the 1990s I’ll start this list off with a r&b group 

Boys II men- end of the road 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tdotrob

Blind Melon- Tones of home. The best band of the 90’s IMO.


----------



## keto

I'll always argue for Superunknown as the best album of the 90's, for rock at least. AIC are my personal favourite Seattle band.

Gave this a spin the other day, hadn't hear it for years and remembered why I liked it so much.


----------



## tdotrob

keto said:


> I'll always argue for Superunknown as the best album of the 90's, for rock at least. AIC are my personal favourite Seattle band.
> 
> Gave this a spin the other day, hadn't hear it for years and remembered why I liked it so much.


That is a seriously great album.


----------



## RJP110

keto said:


> I'll always argue for Superunknown as the best album of the 90's, for rock at least. AIC are my personal favourite Seattle band.
> 
> Gave this a spin the other day, hadn't hear it for years and remembered why I liked it so much.


Awesome tune and album. My pick is Sheryl Crow “Favourite mistake”. That is the tastiest intro ever. And the tone!


----------



## Paul Running

I became brainwashed with Nirvanna, during the 90s...the boys played it constantly so, any one of their albums...I did favour Bleach.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Theres alot of 90's songs i like. This is one that kept me going. Kept me playing an unplayable guitar because it was all i had. Borrowed amps...horrible band experiences.


----------



## boyscout

Eric Clapton's Unplugged album - every track. Near-perfect.


----------



## Guncho

I think this sums up the 90's for me.


----------



## tdotrob

RKL Riches to Rags is a masterpiece in the skate punk genre


----------



## numb41

Smashing Pumpkins. Siamese Dream, Pisces Iscariot, and Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness. All fantastic.










Pantera: Far Beyond Driven. Masterpiece.

@silvertonebetty Boys to Men?? Come on man


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Mikev7305

boyscout said:


> Eric Clapton's Unplugged album - every track. Near-perfect.


Totally agree! 

That stayed in my parents 5 disc changer for years. I must have heard it 2-3 times per week during that time. 

Superunknown is probably my favorite album of the 90s, followed closely by big wreck's in loving memory of..


----------



## sulphur




----------



## silvertonebetty

numb41 said:


> Smashng Pumpkins. Siamese Dream, Pisces Iscariot, and Melloncollie and the Infinite Sadness. All fantastic.
> Pantera: Far Beyond Driven. Masterpiece.
> 
> @silvertonebetty Boys to Men?? Come on man


Lol it came in a YouTube playlist 😂


----------



## tdotrob

sulphur said:


>


Kiiiillller album!


----------



## numb41

sulphur said:


>


yes! Great album


----------



## boyscout

AC/DC - Thunderstruck


----------



## sulphur




----------



## silvertonebetty

Mikev7305 said:


> Totally agree!
> 
> That stayed in my parents 5 disc changer for years. I must have heard it 2-3 times per week during that time.
> 
> Superunknown is probably my favorite album of the 90s, followed closely by big wreck's in loving memory of..











I recently got a technic 5cd switch. So now all I’m missing is an 8track but if I get one it needs to be technic . Mainly because my record player, radio receiver,cassette player,CD player and speakers are all technic.


----------



## numb41

silvertonebetty said:


> Lol it came in a YouTube playlist 😂


Just bustin' balls man. Great idea for a thread.


----------



## vadsy

strong start to the thread, well done. also loving the unnecessary pull back to the 70's

my contribution, out of the many many out there


----------



## boyscout

Alannah Myles - Still Got This Thing for You


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Guncho

vadsy said:


> strong start to the thread, well done. also loving the unnecessary pull back to the 70's
> 
> my contribution, out of the many many out there












Hey it's Jim Morrison singing for Led Zeppelin!


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Davidian




----------



## numb41

Guncho said:


> View attachment 359200
> 
> 
> Hey it's Jim Morrison singing for Led Zeppelin!


Definite comparisons for sure. But they're a great band. Jeff Martin is a killer guitar player


----------



## silvertonebetty

Lol I know but speaking about pantera I think my favourite songs of theirs is f**king hostile , 13 steps to nowhere and 10’s


----------



## garrettdavis275

keto said:


> I'll always argue for Superunknown as the best album of the 90's, for rock at least. AIC are my personal favourite Seattle band.
> 
> Gave this a spin the other day, hadn't hear it for years and remembered why I liked it so much.


Are you me? I have an internal conflict between AiC and Soundgarden as to which I prefer. But AiC juuuuuust barely wins. Also I put The Bends on about a month ago and it's still sooooo good.


----------



## vadsy

Guncho said:


> View attachment 359200
> 
> 
> Hey it's Jim Morrison singing for Led Zeppelin!


oh, boo hoo


----------



## Guncho

numb41 said:


> Definite comparisons for sure. But they're a great band. Jeff Martin is a killer guitar player


For sure but he really seems like a pompous ass.


----------



## Guncho

vadsy said:


> oh, boo hoo


hee hee.

Sorry I have a visceral reaction whenever someone mentions Tea Party.

Here's my Jeff Martin story: We recorded an EP at Signal To Noise studio in Toronto and the engineer told us that one time Jeff Martin came by to say hi. The engineer asked Jeff if wanted to go for a beer. Jeff said yes but he had to make a call first. He called someone to come and fix his hair before he went out! LOSER!!!!

Oh I also saw him one time getting gas in a 70's muscle car. He had a definite "you know what i love about high school girls" vibe to him.


----------



## gtrguy

Pretty much anything on this album- 

You might be more familiar with the later work by these guys in Pearl Jam and Soundgarden.


----------



## vadsy

Guncho said:


> hee hee.
> 
> Sorry I have a visceral reaction whenever someone mentions Tea Party.
> 
> Here's my Jeff Martin story: We recorded an EP at Signal To Noise studio in Toronto and the engineer told us that one time Jeff Martin came by to say hi. The engineer asked Jeff if wanted to go for a beer. Jeff said yes but he had to make a call first. He called someone to come and fix his hair before he went out! LOSER!!!!
> 
> Oh I also saw him one time getting gas in a 70's muscle car. He had a definite "you know what i love about high school girls" vibe to him.


no worries. youre not wrong, I have some Jeff stories from work but it's a no no for me

for the thread


----------



## sulphur




----------



## sulphur

This whole album...


----------



## johnnyshaka

We need a ballad or two...

The Black Crowes - She Talks To Angels


----------



## brokentoes

I lived pretty close to Seattle during those years so all those bands have a special place for me. However along side all that grunge i really liked what these guys had going on.


----------



## keto

Guncho said:


> hee hee.
> 
> Sorry I have a visceral reaction whenever someone mentions Tea Party.
> 
> Here's my Jeff Martin story: We recorded an EP at Signal To Noise studio in Toronto and the engineer told us that one time Jeff Martin came by to say hi. The engineer asked Jeff if wanted to go for a beer. Jeff said yes but he had to make a call first. He called someone to come and fix his hair before he went out! LOSER!!!!
> 
> Oh I also saw him one time getting gas in a 70's muscle car. He had a definite "you know what i love about high school girls" vibe to him.



My buddy was (RIP) from Windsor. Said Jeff does (did?) his routine stuff like grocery shopping in full leather rock star regalia.


----------



## keto

brokentoes said:


> I lived pretty close to Seattle during those years so all those bands have a special place for me. However along side all that grunge i really liked what these guys had going on.


Good god I hated playing that tune on bass in a band I was in. Same 4 notes over and over and over and over and over and etc. That and Ocean Pearl (54-40), tho I loved playing She-La (linked earlier ^^)


----------



## tdotrob

brokentoes said:


> I lived pretty close to Seattle during those years so all those bands have a special place for me. However along side all that grunge i really liked what these guys had going on.


I think cracker is now super underrated and forgot about mostly but they were great.


----------



## Milkman

1891. Ta-ra-ra Boom-de-ay (African-American traditional)
1892. After the Ball (Charles K. Harris) ...
1894. The Sidewalks of New York (Charles B. Lawlor, James W. ...
1895. The Band Played On (John F. Palmer, Charles B. ...
1896. A Hot Time in the Old Town (m. ...


----------



## nonreverb




----------



## vadsy

tdotrob said:


> I think cracker is now super underrated and forgot about mostly but they were great.


I thought they were kinda of a joke band at first,. this was my introduction


----------



## sulphur

brokentoes said:


> I lived pretty close to Seattle during those years so all those bands have a special place for me. However along side all that grunge i really liked what these guys had going on.


Kerosene Hat is still a favorite album of mine.
We used to cover Eurotrash Girl in a band I was in.


----------



## SWLABR

Love 54-40. Seen them countless times, always a great show. When I think "90's" my brain splits between early and late. Early 90's I was in high school, and listening to the Hip, 54-40, Odds, Sloan, Coverdale Page, Metallica, and all the Seattle Grunge bands. 
Late 90's I was working and loved Lowest of the Low, Sheryl Crow, Smashing Pumpkins, more Metallica.. 

I will go with what popped into my head when I first read the OP's header.


----------



## brokentoes

keto said:


> Good god I hated playing that tune on bass in a band I was in. Same 4 notes over and over and over and over and over and etc. That and Ocean Pearl (54-40), tho I loved playing She-La (linked earlier ^^)



No one caes what the bass player thinks lol 






JK I love the bass parts of songs. Sometimes they are very basic, its true. Its a simple song all the way around really. The catchiest ones often are.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## brokentoes

Anyone remember these guys ??


----------



## BlueRocker




----------



## sulphur




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Budda

Isnt this just Big Shiny Tunes 1-4?


----------



## sulphur




----------



## sulphur




----------



## sulphur




----------



## sulphur




----------



## keto




----------



## losch79

List isn't complete without Jellyfish... at least to me.

"Ghost at Number One" - Jellyfish (Later with Jools Holland) HiFi Stereo Mix - YouTube


----------



## sulphur




----------



## tomee2

Blur, Park Life and a few other tunes that got played all the time...

Anyway, anything in this box should do it...


----------



## tdotrob

Green Jelly!


----------



## sulphur




----------



## sulphur




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Moosehead

An often forgotten gem of a band


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Moosehead




----------



## SWLABR

Some more Headstones (covering the Wilbury's)


----------



## sulphur




----------



## sulphur




----------



## Moosehead




----------



## leftysg

Still love this riff. As an aside for GTA area folks, doesn't the outside band scenes look like they were filmed outside Caledon at the Cheltenham badlands?

[h://video]


----------



## vadsy

Moosehead said:


>


love it but it aint 90s






someone else can post Been Caught Stealing. I liked this one


----------



## Guncho

leftysg said:


> Still love this riff.
> 
> [h://video]


I saw I Mother Earth at the Town Pump in Vancouver when they barely had their first single out. OLP was opening and I had never heard of them but was blown away. Raine Maida was on crutches as he had fallen off the stage the night before or something.


----------



## Guncho

Anyone remember this song?


----------



## vadsy

sulphur said:


>


I also liked this tune from that album, fun video too


----------



## silvertonebetty

sulphur said:


>


That song scared me as a child . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fretzel




----------



## leftysg

Remember this groovy 60s vibe tune. If memory serves, I believe the singer is Haley Mills son, she of Disney movie fame.

[h://video]


----------



## Moosehead

vadsy said:


> love it but it aint 90s
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> someone else can post Been Caught Stealing. I liked this one


Saw it, liked tune and posted it. The earlier stuff was awesome too. 

How bout this


----------



## Guncho

tdotrob said:


> Blind Melon- Tones of home. The best band of the 90’s IMO.


I saw Lenny Kravitz in Vancouver on Halloween night with Blind Melon opening. After a few songs Shannon Hoon went offstage and then came back completely naked, sang a few songs as if everything was normal and then proceeded to piss off the stage. I think that's the show he got busted for dope after and had to do community service in a soup kitchen which they later named an album after.


----------



## fretzel




----------



## tdotrob

Guncho said:


> I saw Lenny Kravitz in Vancouver on Halloween night with Blind Melon opening. After a few songs Shannon Hoon went offstage and then came back completely naked, sang a few songs as if everything was normal and then proceeded to piss off the stage. I think that's the show he got busted for dope after and had to do community service in a soup kitchen which they later named an album after.


That is the story! Terry mentions it at the beginning of the clip I linked. That’s cool that you were there.

I got to see them live once too. They were pretty amazing. Dude playing a Matchless HC30 inspired my lifelong lust for one.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## Diablo

I'll see the OP and raise him





Cant believe noones mentioned


----------



## tdotrob

Diablo said:


> I'll see the OP and raise him
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cant believe noones mentioned


I call


----------



## garrettdavis275

butterknucket said:


>


Mazzy Star is terribly overlooked. I'll add this one


----------



## Guncho

fretzel said:


>


Wow that is a noticeably bad mix.


----------



## butterknucket

garrettdavis275 said:


> Mazzy Star is terribly overlooked. I'll add this one


Another good Mazzy Star track from the 90's.


----------



## Guncho

tdotrob said:


> That is the story! Terry mentions it at the beginning of the clip I linked. That’s cool that you were there.
> 
> I got to see them live once too. They were pretty amazing. Dude playing a Matchless HC30 inspired my lifelong lust for one.


I was so far from the stage and it was Halloween so my first thought was "body suit. He can't be naked!?!?!" No he was naked.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## sulphur

A favorite still, this song has it all for me.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## tomee2

Guncho said:


> Anyone remember this song?


No, but it is catchy. They also managed to use the word "obligation" in a song lyric!


----------



## sulphur




----------



## sulphur




----------



## sulphur




----------



## sulphur




----------



## bzrkrage

Just sayin’....


----------



## sulphur




----------



## fretzel

Guncho said:


> Wow that is a noticeably bad mix.


I am in my work vehicle and couldn't quite figure out what was happening but thought I would post the actual band vid. I thought they may have been trying to make it look like a warm up in the beginning as I couldn't hear the prominent bass line with all the ambient noise around me.


----------



## bw66

Wow. Quite the trip down memory lane! Lots of great stuff that hasn't been posted yet, but this tune was ubiquitous:






Fiona Apple was never healthy in any sense of the word, but she knocked it out of the park with this tune.


----------



## laristotle

numb41 said:


> Boys to Men?? Come on man





bzrkrage said:


> Just sayin’....


----------



## laristotle




----------



## tdotrob

My favourite thread on this site ever


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


>


meh. recorded in the 80s, sounds and looks like the 80s


----------



## tdotrob




----------



## tdotrob

Such an amazing song for a thirteen year old to discover when everything around him was Metallica and G N R


----------



## laristotle




----------



## laristotle

vadsy said:


> meh. recorded in the 80s, sounds and looks like the 80s


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> View attachment 359258


now don't freak out but I believe that is what I said


----------



## tdotrob

and amazing drummer who also was lead singer and love did both near flawless. Killer band


----------



## leftysg

[h://video]





[h://video]


----------



## laristotle

vadsy said:


> sounds and looks like the 80s


you're wrong though


----------



## tdotrob

KMFDM is a drug against war. 90’s LSD afficianado’s unite!


----------



## leftysg

I've always been a huge Yes fan. So during the 90s, bands of the 70s and 80s, if they were still around, maybe changed their sound a bit to stay relevant. This Yes tune from that era just flat out rocks. Love the energy and how it stays true to the band while not sounding dated. Great band.

[h://video]


----------



## b-nads




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> you're wrong though


unless Nuno was a time traveler, probably not


----------



## laristotle

vadsy said:


> unless Nuno was a time traveler, probably not


how so?


----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> how so?


I'll pm you a detailed explanation, back to the thread 

here is some Pearl Jam, listen to the Extreme influence in this tune


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## gtrguy




----------



## laristotle

vadsy said:


> I'll pm you a detailed explanation


don't bother.

oh, doesn't an album released in 1990 make it to this playlist.


----------



## gtrguy




----------



## vadsy

laristotle said:


> don't bother.


I wasn't actually going to. 



laristotle said:


> oh, doesn't an album released in 1990 make it to this playlist.


dude, you can do whatever you want, free country and so on
here is another heavily influenced Extreme tune, recorded 94, released 02


----------



## Verne

sulphur said:


>


 Oh man!!! Rancid and Goldfinger for me. They even helped each other out which is even cooler. I've seen Goldfinger here in London, but have yet to see Rancid. 

Throw in some Social Distortion for the hat trick.


----------



## Verne

Anybody who skated, or at least played Tony Hawk............


----------



## Verne

Basically anything off the Epitaph label. But then we're back into the "Punk o rama" series. Nothing wrong with that!!!


----------



## numb41

Verne said:


> Oh man!!! Rancid and Goldfinger for me. They even helped each other out which is even cooler. I've seen Goldfinger here in London, but have yet to see Rancid.
> 
> Throw in some Social Distortion for the hat trick.


Great choices man.


----------



## tdotrob

Verne said:


> Oh man!!! Rancid and Goldfinger for me. They even helped each other out which is even cooler. I've seen Goldfinger here in London, but have yet to see Rancid.
> 
> Throw in some Social Distortion for the hat trick.


I saw gold finger in London too! I saw Rancid a few times now but the best was in Toronto at Kool Haus with Tiger Army and Roger Miret. Great show. My wife’s first trip to Ontario.


----------



## sulphur

Verne said:


> Basically anything off the Epitaph label. But then we're back into the "Punk o rama" series. Nothing wrong with that!!!


I have everyone of those P o' R releases. I have a lot of Epitaph artist CDs in the collection too.

For several years in the '90s, I was getting a music magazine, CMJ -Current Music Journal, and it would come with a CD every month.
There would be over twenty songs on each CD with varying genres. I would have new releases months before I'd hear them on the radio.
I was also exposed to a lot of band I wouldn't have heard of otherwise.


----------



## numb41

Great band.


----------



## tdotrob

numb41 said:


> Great band.


Unknown road was such a good record. Fletcher was the whole reason I got into playing Ibanez guitars pretty much exclusively for 10 years haha


----------



## Guncho

sulphur said:


>


I lived down the street from Gordie in Toronto. One day we noticed a black leather couch had been put out on the curb in front of his place. We scooped it up and took it home. We found guitar picks in it!


----------



## Guncho

tomee2 said:


> No, but it is catchy. They also managed to use the word "obligation" in a song lyric!


The guitarist went on to play in The Wallflowers.


----------



## Guncho

laristotle said:


>


Nuno rocks but so cheesy.


----------



## numb41

tdotrob said:


> Unknown road was such a good record. Fletcher was the whole reason I got into playing Ibanez guitars pretty much exclusively for 10 years haha


He’s a great big dude. I think his guitars’ bodies are made a little bigger no?


----------



## Guncho




----------



## MetalTele79




----------



## tdotrob

numb41 said:


> He’s a great big dude. I think his guitars’ bodies are made a little bigger no?


Yep. I think he still plays the original oversized RG that was made for him too


----------



## Sabzor

specifically “Two Princes”. To me this is the 90s. 

Either that or “semi-charmed life” by Thirs Eye Blind


----------



## sulphur

This whole album is good.


----------



## keto

I know they aren’t the height of melody musicianship or what have you, and every decade has em, but I like the odd off the wall tune.


----------



## Moosehead




----------



## Moosehead




----------



## Diablo

my cousins listened to this constantly when I lived with them in my last year of university


----------



## sulphur




----------



## SWLABR

I absolutely *lived* on the LP _Blood Sugar Sex Magik_!!

One of the stand outs for me:


----------



## Clapton78

RHCP - BSSM!


----------



## Guitar101

Geez. Now I see why Classic Rock is so popular.


----------



## vadsy

Guitar101 said:


> Geez. Now I see why Classic Rock is so popular.


at this point 90s IS classic rock


----------



## SWLABR

Some 90's ladies. 

I was a Rock/Grunge/Metal/Post Punk kinda guy. My wife (at the time) was all Top 40. Of course the battle of the car stereo went to her. For the most part, I hated all of it. But, not worth a fight. There were some that did not suck. 

In fact, I still like & listen to these. 






I could list a ton of Sheryl, but this... this is one of the SEXIEST songs I have ever heard! 





And this little pop number, is just fun. I have no idea why I've always liked it... (for the record, I liked it before I knew she was easy on the eyes)


----------



## Guncho

Lots of love for Sheryl Crow.

Here's a cool look at her home studio.


----------



## tdotrob

Maybe the best “Punk” album no ones ever heard?


----------



## leftysg

This one still makes me chuckle, from late 1999.

[h://video]


----------



## Diablo

SWLABR said:


> Some 90's ladies.
> 
> I was a Rock/Grunge/Metal/Post Punk kinda guy. My wife (at the time) was all Top 40. Of course the battle of the car stereo went to her. For the most part, I hated all of it. But, not worth a fight. There were some that did not suck.
> 
> In fact, I still like & listen to these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could list a ton of Sheryl, but this... this is one of the SEXIEST songs I have ever heard!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this little pop number, is just fun. I have no idea why I've always liked it... (for the record, I liked it before I knew she was easy on the eyes)


I still have the car stereo battle with my wife.
You jogged my memory...there was a bar near my Uni that had a karaoke night with cheap beer and wings (whatever happened to $0.10 wings?). One night, it was being run by a really cute redheaded gal...but she really caught my attention when she opened up the night by singing this song:





another one Im surprised has been overlooked here:


----------



## SWLABR

Diablo said:


> I still have the car stereo battle with my wife.
> You jogged my memory...there was a bar near my Uni that had a karaoke night with cheap beer and wings (whatever happened to $0.10 wings?). One night, it was being run by a really cute redheaded gal...but she really caught my attention when she opened up the night by singing this song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one Im surprised has been overlooked here:


The new wife (waaaaaaaaay better in all aspects) initiated a rule (15yrs ago) we still hold onto. The driver controls the radio. period!

I drive more often that she does, but I'm respectful though. She doesn't like Megadeth, so I don't play it. We agree on more than we disagree, so it's never awful for the passenger. 

Ahhh... the Divinyls. Loved that song. 

I have an ugly Christmas sweater that says: "When I think about you I touch my Elf". Gets some laughs.


----------



## leftysg

More 90s ladies.

[h://video]




Creepy one next.

[h://video]


----------



## Moosehead




----------



## sulphur

Diablo said:


> I still have the car stereo battle with my wife.
> You jogged my memory...there was a bar near my Uni that had a karaoke night with cheap beer and wings (whatever happened to $0.10 wings?). One night, it was being run by a really cute redheaded gal...but she really caught my attention when she opened up the night by singing this song:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> another one Im surprised has been overlooked here:


That whole Divinyls album was good. 
That was the only CD of mine the Ex requested when we spit up.


----------



## Diablo

So much nostalgia....the 90s were better than I remembered them.
I remember this one from staying over at a friends cottage at Balm Beach with a bunch of other people, and him cranking this song like reveille at 8am after a night of hard drinking.
the barking dogs still ring in my ear.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## brokentoes

Liked this album. Guys were all 15 years old.


----------



## SWLABR

Not really sure how this is _Live_, but it says "93", so I'm posting it!!! Originally released in 1988, but I didn't get into them till 92/93, so they are "90's" to me!


----------



## vadsy

Wanna feel old? june 1, 1999 release date almost 22 years ago.


----------



## jb welder

vadsy said:


> Wanna feel old? june 1, 1999 release date almost 22 years ago.


Bit more ink, and I haircut, otherwise no change.


----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## Thunderboy1975




----------



## tdotrob

I gotta give a shout out for Good Riddance

one of the best 90’s bands still going strong with original lineup


----------



## fretzel

Not sure how many of you would have had the chance to hear these guys. They put one album out in 1991. Absolutely killer. Whole album is up on YouTube. Little bit of everything, ska, rock, funk, soul etc. 

Follow For Now


----------



## jb welder

Thunderboy1975 said:


>


Some time around then, I got a cassette from somebody as a gift. Forget who, but they weren't familiar with my tastes lets say. It was _Mr. Big_. No offence to any fans, but not my thing at all.
So I decided I'd give it a listen anyway. Took off the wrap as it was brand new.
Turns out the actual tape packed in the shell was Helmet _Meantime._
What a glorious day. 
I think I still have it somewhere. I should drop it off at the Thrift Shop and change someones life.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## jb welder




----------



## Thunderboy1975

jb welder said:


> Some time around then, I got a cassette from somebody as a gift. Forget who, but they weren't familiar with my tastes lets say. It was _Mr. Big_. No offence to any fans, but not my thing at all.
> So I decided I'd give it a listen anyway. Took off the wrap as it was brand new.
> Turns out the actual tape packed in the shell was Helmet _Meantime._
> What a glorious day.
> I think I still have it somewhere. I should drop it off at the Thrift Shop and change someones life.


great memory jb thanks for sharing. 👍🏼 I first heard it on Much music late one night. 🤯


----------



## jb welder




----------



## jb welder




----------



## jb welder




----------



## vadsy

jb welder said:


>


YouTubes suggested all kinds of 90s girl power


----------



## jb welder




----------



## jb welder




----------



## fretzel




----------



## Midnight Rider

Ah yes,... the 90's. Well,... I thanked the Lord the Brothers got back together and recorded 'Seven Turns' in 1990 to help get me through that decade,... I mean be'n a red-neck southern rocker n'all.


----------



## SWLABR

Thunderboy1975 said:


>


I went to high school with their bassist. He was part of a Heavy Metal/Thrash trio where he covered bass and vocals. We all pretty stunned when Gandharvas came out.


----------



## SWLABR

Not enough Crowes on here. A little something from their sophomore disc, _Southern Harmony_. 

Fun Fact: total combined weight of all 6 members of the band- 84lbs!






Incidentally, the _Shake Your Money Maker_ 30th Anniversary box set is out. Highly recommended for Crowes fans. Yes, SYMM was released in 1990, and this would be 31 years, but but they plan on touring it, so it was held till 2021. I cannot believe that LP is that old!


----------



## vadsy




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


>


Did you know the verve got a big fat 0% of the profits from that song ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silvertonebetty

Jon bon jovi - august 7, 4:15.

He wrote the song about his friend’s daughter. Rest easy little one .







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Midnight Rider

silvertonebetty said:


> Did you know the verve got a big fat 0% of the profits from that song ?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yup,... you have to read every line of a recording contract with your entertainment lawyer sitting next to you before you sign that dotted line. Until an artist sells enough records for the record company to recoup their costs for the recording process, touring, marketing, etc.,... you get NOTHING. Sure, they may have given the band an advance of $25,000 or so but if each band member pisses it away on a partying lifestyle that is no concern of the record company executives.

It may cost between $250,000 and $500,000 to record an album but if the band doesn't sell close to a million copies they are probably going to go bankrupt. It used to be that each record or CD sold the band would receive between 8% to 12% of the sale profit. There are tens of thousands stories like this over the past 60+ years. If you sign over all the controlling rights to your material to the record company when you sign,... you are dead in the water.

This is how most corporate record companies use to operate and probably still do for the most part.

Sound On Sound: Recoridng Contracts Explained: Recording Contracts Explained


----------



## vadsy

Midnight Rider said:


> Yup,... you have to read every line of a recording contract with your entertainment lawyer sitting next to you before you sign that dotted line. Until an artist sells enough records for the record company to recoup their costs for the recording process, touring, marketing, etc.,... you get NOTHING. Sure, they may have given the band an advance of $25,000 or so but if each band member pisses it away on a partying lifestyle that is no concern of the record company executives.
> 
> It may cost between $250,000 and $500,000 to record an album but if the band doesn't sell close to a million copies they are probably going to go bankrupt. It used to be that each record or CD sold the band would receive between 8% to 12% of the sale profit. There are tens of thousands stories like this over the past 60+ years. If you sign over all the controlling rights to your material to the record company when you sign,... you are dead in the water.
> 
> This is how most corporate record companies use to operate and probably still do for the most part.
> 
> Sound On Sound: Recoridng Contracts Explained: Recording Contracts Explained


I think it was more about clearing the rights to all the samples and Allen Klein wanting a piece of what he owned


----------



## jb welder

silvertonebetty said:


> Did you know the verve got a big fat 0% of the profits from that song ?





vadsy said:


> I think it was more about clearing the rights to all the samples and Allen Klein wanting a piece of what he owned


They are back making money from it again, Stones gave up their rights to the samples: The Verve Finally Owns 'Bitter Sweet Symphony'


----------



## fretzel




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

Let's not forget this gem.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Midnight Rider

Eric Johnson

Cliffs Of Dover - 1990 Ah Vis Musicom record.





Manhattan - 1996 Venus Isle record.





S.R.V. - 1996 Venus Isle record.


----------



## jb welder

butterknucket said:


> Let's not forget this gem.


Somebody already posted in here, not forgotten. Lots of overlooked better tracks on that album though.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## fretzel




----------



## tdotrob

Best Hardcore guitar tones of the 90’s? I think so


----------



## Midnight Rider

Released January 15, 1990 in Australia.


----------



## keto

fretzel said:


>


Good tune, but I much prefer this.





Ooh, tasty, live with Layne and McCready, hadn’t seen this.


----------



## fretzel

keto said:


> Good tune, but I much prefer this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ooh, tasty, live with Layne and McCready, hadn’t seen this.


It is a solid album for sure.


----------



## SWLABR

Midnight Rider said:


> Released January 15, 1990 in Australia.


I've met Alannah... she's, uhmmmm... interesting.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## fretzel




----------



## laristotle




----------



## Midnight Rider

SWLABR said:


> I've met Alannah... she's, uhmmmm... interesting.


Interesting in what way?,... c'mon, don't leave us hang'n,... details please.


----------



## SWLABR

Midnight Rider said:


> Interesting in what way?,... c'mon, don't leave us hang'n,... details please.


She...uhhhh... thought I cut her off with my work van, (which I didn't) so she decided to catch up, pass me, cut _me_ off, then give me an ear full.

The next time I saw her, she was sweet as pie, and even kinda apologized.

The time after that, it was like she had never laid eyes on me before.

Total timeline, about a week and a half.


----------



## vadsy




----------



## Thunderboy1975

I havent seen any Ministry yet so here it is.


----------



## LanceT

Squeezing into the 90s like.


----------



## silvertonebetty

SWLABR said:


> She...uhhhh... thought I cut her off with my work van, (which I didn't) so she decided to catch up, pass me, cut _me_ off, then give me an ear full.
> 
> The next time I saw her, she was sweet as pie, and even kinda apologized.
> 
> The time after that, it was like she had never laid eyes on me before.
> 
> Total timeline, about a week and a half.


She really only has one good song


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

LanceT said:


> Squeezing into the 90s like.


I wondered what happened to them.


----------



## sulphur

One album, Flash, from these guys, but it was a good one.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## vadsy




----------



## Guncho

Phenomenal musicians in this band.


----------



## Thunderboy1975

Didnt see my boy Spookey in this list so here it is.


----------



## Moosehead

Saw her at the sound of music festival in burlington a few years back. Still kicks ass. 





Hey found a vid from the show! I was probably right beside this person shooting the vid.






Nice ass Sass! lol


----------



## jb welder




----------



## jb welder




----------



## SWLABR

jb welder said:


>


Love this song... and ya beat me to it!! I heard it on the way in and was going to post. You don't happen to have Sirius and heard it on the Lithium channel too did you??


----------



## jb welder

SWLABR said:


> You don't happen to have Sirius and heard it on the Lithium channel too did you??


Nope. Just coincidence.


----------



## Midnight Rider

Moosehead said:


> Saw her at the sound of music festival in burlington a few years back. Still kicks ass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey found a vid from the show! I was probably right beside this person shooting the vid.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice ass Sass! lol


Shit!,... I can't believe I didn't think of posting a Sass song pages ago in this thread,... I shall kick my own balls for not doing so. Thanks for waking me up.

Have seen Sass numerous times over the years but one show I remember well was at the Lake of the Woods Hotel(Shooters), Kenora, Ontario in 1998. The place held about 300 jammed packed and we had a front row table. It
was a fantastic performance of all her best songs at the time. After the show a friend and I scooted out the back door where their tour bus was and the band was hanging outside having some drinks. We approached them slowly and congratulated them on a great show which sparked a short conversation of about 15 minutes in which time they signed our tickets. Down to earth people playing straight ahead down to earth rock n' roll. She has the voice.


----------



## sulphur

Sass Jordan was on the bill for the Sunfest weelend music festival I saw in Manitoba mid '90s.
I think the Headstones were headlining the Saturday night.

The year before Pearl Jam had top billing.


----------



## Midnight Rider

sulphur said:


> Sass Jordan was on the bill for the Sunfest weelend music festival I saw in Manitoba mid '90s.
> I think the Headstones were headlining the Saturday night.
> 
> The year before Pearl Jam had top billing.


Haha,... I've been at the Sunfest in Gimli too. Went in 1994 to see a friends,(Boris-guitar), band Blu Bones play the festival.
Think I'll post their music below.

*Blu Bones*

















Here's their new single release from this last February.




Canadian Beats Media Interview: Interview – Blu Bones | Canadian Beats Media| Jenna Melanson | Interviews


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## allthumbs56

The sad thing is my band does a lot of these songs. We call them "our new tunes" 😢


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## fretzel




----------



## Midnight Rider

butterknucket said:


>


Great sounding track,... superb recording, engineering and mastering. I'll take a wild guess and say it wasn't recorded in a basement/garage home studio,... lol.


----------



## Midnight Rider

fretzel said:


>


Never heard of this group but I am digging track 1,2 and 6,... Funking great!


----------



## fretzel

Midnight Rider said:


> Never heard of this group but I am digging track 1,2 and 6,... Funking great!


He played with Sass for a spell, thats why I posted it. I think I bought this album after reading about it in a guitar magazine way back when.

Check out Follow For Now that I posted above.


----------



## sulphur

Midnight Rider said:


> Never heard of this group but I am digging track 1,2 and 6,... Funking great!


I used to watch him on Arbor Live that aired on APTN in the '90s.

He has some ties to Phil X, I'm not sure if it's just through their signature guitars and relationship with Framus.


----------



## LanceT




----------



## LanceT




----------



## sulphur

I'm not sure if any of this was posted.


----------



## Midnight Rider

allthumbs56 said:


> The sad thing is my band does a lot of these songs. We call them "our new tunes" 😢





sulphur said:


> I'm nor sure if any of this was posted.


Ya know, I like the musical arrangements,... find them interesting and unique, but,... those damn videos, just always so dark and cold. Must be a generational thing I just can't tune into.


----------



## silvertonebetty

It amazes me on how long this post has went on for now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## butterknucket

LanceT said:


>


A friend of mine has been close friends with Pat Stewart since the late 70's.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> A friend of mine has been close friends with Pat Stewart since the late 70's.


the one who runs the Home Depot?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> the one who runs the Home Depot?


No, this guy.


----------



## sulphur




----------



## silvertonebetty




----------



## tdotrob

Loved this Album in the 90’s. Couple years later read his book Hard Core Troubadour and it change my perspective of country/rock music forever. Steve Earle at the Winspear in Edmonton is still one of the best performances I’ve ever seen


----------



## SWLABR




----------



## LanceT

silvertonebetty said:


> It amazes me on how long this post has went on for now
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You got a pretty good playlist out of it.


----------



## Guncho

sulphur said:


> I'm not sure if any of this was posted.


Love that album.


----------



## Guncho

vadsy said:


> the one who runs the Home Depot?


No Captain Picard.


----------



## Guncho

It's funny that not one person has mentioned The Tragically Hip. They released five albums in the 1990s. I think it's because The Hip don't sound like a time period. They just sound like The Hip.

No BNL as well.


----------



## silvertonebetty

LanceT said:


> You got a pretty good playlist out of it.


Yup . 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vadsy

Guncho said:


> It's funny that not one person has mentioned The Tragically Hip. They released five albums in the 1990s. I think it's because The Hip don't sound like a time period. They just sound like The Hip.
> 
> No BNL as well.


thought about the Hip but that's a separate can of worms and you nailed it with your synopsis 

BNL are a national embarrassment


----------



## Guncho

vadsy said:


> thought about the Hip but that's a separate can of worms and you nailed it with your synopsis
> 
> BNL are a national embarrassment


Those are strong words. I can see if you don't like them or their music but embarrassing? They're not Nickelback or Avril.

There's no BNL songs that you like?

Lovers In a Dangerous Time
Brian Wilson
One Week
Call and Answer
Pinch Me
Falling For The First Time

They're not my favourite band in the world but hats off to them for busting their asses and saving what looked to be a short lived career and they are/were a very entertaining live band.

Losing the best singer in the band was a serious blow to them but they've had a few catchy songs since. Odds Are is a popular song in our cars.

Full disclosure
One of my good friend's brother is in the band
I once joined the NDP party just so I could see them at The Phoenix.


----------



## vadsy

I don't know how to respond to all of that, a lot to unpack in that post. I'll keep it short then, .,every one of those songs is worse than the one that preceded it on your list

sorry, dude


----------



## laristotle

Guncho said:


> hats off to them for busting their asses and saving what looked to be a short lived career and they are/were a very entertaining live band


Not a big fan, but they got a big break early on when they were banned from playing New Years Eve at City Hall because their name was deemed offensive by the council. They did them a big favour.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## Guncho

butterknucket said:


>


Creepy video.


----------



## SWLABR

SWLABR said:


> Love 54-40. Seen them countless times, always a great show. When I think "90's" my brain splits between early and late. Early 90's I was in high school, and listening to *the Hip*, 54-40, Odds, Sloan, Coverdale Page, Metallica, and all the Seattle Grunge bands.
> Late 90's I was working and loved Lowest of the Low, Sheryl Crow, Smashing Pumpkins, more Metallica..





Guncho said:


> It's funny that *not one person has mentioned The Tragically Hip*. They released five albums in the 1990s. I think it's because The Hip don't sound like a time period. They just sound like The Hip.
> 
> No BNL as well.


I _mentioned_ them, but I didn't post any links to vids. I honestly thought they would get highly represented, so I went elsewhere. I guess others did too. I agree with you about them not being attached to an era. 

If I had to pick a 90's Hip album, it would be Day for Night. (In my opinion) it is their last "complete" album. Cover to cover, no duds, fillers, or _WHT were they thinking on this song_??


----------



## Guncho

SWLABR said:


> I _mentioned_ them, but I didn't post any links to vids. I honestly thought they would get highly represented, so I went elsewhere. I guess others did too. I agree with you about them not being attached to an era.
> 
> If I had to pick a 90's Hip album, it would be Day for Night. (In my opinion) it is their last "complete" album. Cover to cover, no duds, fillers, or _WHT were they thinking on this song_??


I'm a song guy not an album guy but I would easily say that Phantom Power and [email protected] are just as solid.


----------



## jb welder

SWLABR said:


> If I had to pick a 90's Hip album, it would be Day for Night. (In my opinion) it is their last "complete" album. Cover to cover, no duds, fillers, or _WHT were they thinking on this song_??





Guncho said:


> I'm a song guy not an album guy but I would easily say that Phantom Power and [email protected] are just as solid.


I thought _Fully Completely_ was the yardstick.  I guess theres lots to choose from.


----------



## Guncho

jb welder said:


> I thought _Fully Completely_ was the yardstick.  I guess theres lots to choose from.


Yeah that's definitely their apex.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy

missed the best one


----------



## vadsy

have we done the pumpkins yet?


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## vadsy

hey, we haven't aged well


----------



## fretzel




----------



## jb welder




----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> missed the best one


I didn't like that one.


----------



## vadsy

butterknucket said:


> I didn't like that one.


that probably speaks more to your tastes


----------



## butterknucket

vadsy said:


> that probably speaks more to your tastes


Duh


----------



## jb welder




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## fretzel

I can never remember this bands name. Hopefully searching for about 10 minutes or so will help. LOL


----------



## fretzel

This is my favorite Monster Magnet track. A cover of a cover.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## SWLABR

jb welder said:


> I thought _Fully Completely_ was the yardstick.  I guess theres lots to choose from.


Taking nothing from _Fully_. Great album. That's why I covered my butt with the "in my opinion" disclosure in front. Ha, ha... 

I take _Day_ over _Fully_ based on the evolution I heard. Their debut EP out of the mix, the progression of their LP's is clear. Great Rock tunes with increasingly great insightful lyrics. The _Day for Night_ album was the last stop (for me) before Downie became a little too out there. Fantastic *songs* came later, but not full LP's. _Trouble at the Henhouse_ had amazing tunes like Ahead By A Century, Springtime in Vienna, Gift Shop, but had Butts Wiggling, and Don't Wake Daddy. Complete duds! 

(Again, 100% _my_ take on the band) 

Back to the playlist: 

Kim Deal playing a Seagull!


----------



## Gavz

butterknucket said:


>


Dude...YES! Seen these guys so many times!


----------



## Gavz

Happy to see the Canadian content of course. 
My 90's list wouldn't be complete without the Crash Test Dummies.


----------



## butterknucket




----------



## butterknucket




----------



## tdotrob




----------



## butterknucket

I was working in a bar that was probably mob owned when this came out. Every day I would walk in and this song would be playing and I wished it was closing time.


----------



## jb welder




----------



## silvertonebetty

numb41 said:


> View attachment 359197
> View attachment 359198
> View attachment 359199
> 
> Smashing Pumpkins. Siamese Dream, Pisces Iscariot, and Mellon Collie and the Infinite Sadness. All fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 359194
> 
> 
> Pantera: Far Beyond Driven. Masterpiece.
> 
> @silvertonebetty Boys to Men?? Come on man


I really like 90s r&b


----------



## silvertonebetty

vadsy said:


> strong start to the thread, well done. also loving the unnecessary pull back to the 70's
> 
> my contribution, out of the many many out there


Dang his voice is something else. Thanks


----------



## Kerry Brown




----------



## leftysg

I'm not sure if it's already posted but heard it yesterday and always liked it.

[h://video]


----------



## Thunderboy1975

https://youtu.be/HEe2_wr6TQ4


----------

